# Red Snapper inshore?



## NAS (Jan 1, 2015)

I caught a red snapper inshore today fishing from the shore at pcola Naval Air Station. Is that normal? I thought snapper was an exclusivly off shore fish.


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Pensacola is the only place that it is normal for Lots of big snapper come from the bay.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

It is normal for pensacola bay there are alot of redsnapper in our bay.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Very normal in our area as deep as the water is around the pass and some channels


----------



## NAS (Jan 1, 2015)

It was awesome to see my boys face when he got it to the surface. I put up a fight.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

I hooked this beast fishing for sheepshead in the pass last week. We've even caught legal snapped at 3 mile.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

I have caught some BIG snappers in our bay.. I would say the biggest one way close to 26" or so.. maybe bigger.. rarely measure the inshore snappers.. just glad to see one over 16" haha

I feel like the bay snapper are growing in numbers too over the past decade of so much regulation.. I know of a few spots on the Navy Base where they open it to fishing sometimes.. I can assure you I could horse up a legal grouper and snapper pretty damn easily..


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Ginzu said:


> I hooked this beast fishing for sheepshead in the pass last week. We've even caught legal snapped at 3 mile.


Do you guys ever come off of the water??? Seriously Ginzu, how do you do it? Sooooo Envious!


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Ginzu said:


> I hooked this beast fishing for sheepshead in the pass last week. We've even caught legal snapped at 3 mile.


 That is not a Red Snapper. They are extended. You have caught a Sheep Head with a sun burn. :thumbsup:


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

seen some good size snappers at ft pickens pier.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Lots of red snapper inshore in the northern gulf, not just pensacola bay.


----------



## Hotrod043 (Jul 24, 2011)

There is a lot of Red Snapper in the Bay.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

The one time I went to the Virgin Islands, there were lots of red snapper in the bays, shallow water.


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

Yep no snapper in the bay! Better keep going to the public numbers if you want ARS.


----------



## ltmguy (Jan 2, 2009)

PusherManB2 said:


> Yep no snapper in the bay! Better keep going to the public numbers if you want ARS.


Lol… Agreed…


----------

